# Diagnosis code for return visit to review lab results



## jordway

What diagnosis code would be used for a patient that comes in for a follow up visit to review labs that were ordered at previous visit and everything is normal??


----------



## mitchellde

jordway said:


> What diagnosis code would be used for a patient that comes in for a follow up visit to review labs that were ordered at previous visit and everything is normal??



There is no medical necessity for this encounter so you can use either a V code for follow up(V67) or a V code administrative purpose.


----------

